# Intermittent no rev



## Whiskeyrebellion (May 3, 2017)

I just picked up an 88 hatchback, I believe it's called.a sport coupe. Anyways I'm having a problem where randomly at a light when I start to go it won't rev past 2500 rpms. If I put the car in neutral or park and try to rev it it still won't go above that. 
I cannot recreate it on command, it's just very intermittent. I have replaced basic maintenance stuff plugs wires cap and rotor. 
I'm thinking it's the air flow meter on the side of the throttle body but I don't want to buy one(they aren't cheap) if Im not sure it'll fix it

Any help would be appreciated 
Thank you


----------

